# New Rhinestone Setter - opinion



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't know exactly where to put this...Just a request for an opinion on a new rhinestone setter.

At present you can spend mega bucks for a design machine..from around 3k to 60k.. or you can spend $1300-$1800 for a hot fix vacuum machine for individual placement..

Now there may be an alternative..and wonder what the forum would think of it.

Somewhat shaped like the old fashioned Bedazzler..where you need tweezer, a steady hand and glue...etc...A PIA that many of us have tried..

what do you think the acceptance would be for an electric device that uses vacuum to pick the stone and has a hot tip to automatically fix a hot fix stone..all done in one easy motion...and I think this type device will be under $250.00...I am doing some research to test the potential for this type device.

Thoughts??


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles,
Last week someone posted a design from in europe, I think it was, of the vacumn, machine and posted a video of it, also, 
I think he said it was under 100.00 us.
not sure if it was the same thing,, i will try to do a search for it , later, unless you find it,, if you do, message me,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> what do you think the acceptance would be for an electric device that uses vacuum to pick the stone and has a hot tip to automatically fix a hot fix stone..all done in one easy motion


Does it fix the stone to transfer paper so you can press it later, ala zbsl designs, or does it fix it directly to the garment sort of like a DTG might?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rodney...this fixes the stone to the garment as soon as it is placed.. no heat press or transfer paper used..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

charles95405 said:


> Rodney...this fixes the stone to the garment as soon as it is placed.. no heat press or transfer paper used..


Sounds pretty cool. 

And how would the design get to the machine? Would the operator just setup where the rhinestones go in Photoshop/Illustrator and it would be sent to the machine?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe for $250 it would be a fancy bejeweler so you would still need some sort of template to follow. I saw some very inexpensive plastic ones with patterns in them, like a stencil, only it was with round cutouts for each stone.

For freehand work I would love it, but would still need to see some sort of template to use.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> Rodney...this fixes the stone to the garment as soon as it is placed.. no heat press or transfer paper used..


How did it go with the new software for the roland gx 24, any word on that working?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The new software for the roland engraver, R-Wear Studio is miles ahead of the the Engrave Studio that comes with...but I have been out of operation with the engraver for a couple days as I broke my last cutter...and Roland had to back order...my stupid mistake in a setting...but the program itself is super.

What the software won't do is improve much for the GX24. What it does is combine the cut studio operations so you can design a template that will cut the right size hole for setting the rhinestones manually...but then you can do that in cut studio... So all in all if you have the GX24 but do not have a EGX 350 or 300...this new software is not much for the $300 now or $500 later


----------

